# Gerald Green released



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5603689.html


Would anyone else like to see KP take a chance on Green? He's a very low rish high reward kind of player. I'd like to see us take a chance on him instead of Wafer, McBob or Jack(1/2 kidding)

What do you all think?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I was about to post this, this is almost pure comedy. I think Wafter and McBob all have greater potential to realize than Green. I'd rather stick with those guys.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm tellin ya... Wafer couldn't miss in warmups last night. We should play him more.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> I'm tellin ya... Wafer couldn't miss in warmups last night. We should play him more.


Since he'd take minutes from Jack I couldn't agree more


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think we should get Green, no point at all, imo.

I do agree that Wafer shoul dget like 15 mins. a game, and take like 10 away from Jack, and rest Roy an extra 5 mins a game.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree on Von Wafer. I'd like to see him replace Jack for at least one game. But with our new roster-tightening strategy, it doesn't look like we'll be developing or evaluating any players this week. Bummer.

As for Green, I don't know what his problems are, but one would think he's got to have more potential than McBob, and Von Wafer, and since we are talking up-side, Jack as well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

let's not try to make Wafer out to be someone we keep over potentially a better player. not sure that Green is 100% that guy, but it's not like the guy didn't average 10 points a game in the league, whereas Wafter has scored 10 points, what...once?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I would sign him. Why not? We should pick him up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Seems like no team wants Green...i think I heard something about his work ethics


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

We absolutley should sign him. Low-risk(Actually, no-risk), high-reward.

He could give Webster some comptetition hopefully.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

there is no reason not to sign him


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The only risk in taking a chance on Green is the risk that whoever we cut in order to sign him turns out to be a better player somewhere else. 

Since there seem to be teams willing to trade for Jarrett "Late Nights with Nate" Jack, and we are paying him decent money, he stays. 

That leaves Von "Is Lucky to be on a Team" Wafer and Josh "Is Lucky to be Buds with GO" McRoberts. 

KP has to at least think about it. My guess is it comes down to the Blazers' psych evaluation on Green, because he clearly has more potential than those two guys.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Let's sign him before someone else does. He won a dunk contest and he may end up a better player than Martell. Let's cut Wafer.


----------



## Headwound (Aug 16, 2007)

Why pay someone to sit on the bench? We're already doing that with Wafer and McRoberts.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Cut Webster and sign Green. Oh wait that was last year.......


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I bet it's the first time a player has ever participated in a dunk contest and been cut in the same year.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BBert said:


> The only risk in taking a chance on Green is the risk that whoever we cut in order to sign him turns out to be a better player somewhere else.
> 
> Since there seem to be teams willing to trade for Jarrett "Late Nights with Nate" Jack, and we are paying him decent money, he stays.
> 
> ...


That sums it up pretty well.

Watching from a distance, the problem has always appeared to be with his head, not his talent. I don't see it happening - but I wouldn't cry in my beer if we gave the kid a shot. As people keep saying, there is almost no downside to it!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That's pretty sad, and it seems like Green is even an afterthought in that article. The guy crazy talent, can jump through the roof, but unfortunately probably is satisfied with participating in dunk contests for the rest of his life.

I wouldn't want him.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> That's pretty sad, and it seems like Green is even an afterthought in that article. The guy crazy talent, can jump through the roof, but unfortunately probably is satisfied with participating in dunk contests for the rest of his life.
> 
> I wouldn't want him.


He's still a kid though. Green and Webster haven't even begun to show what they're capable of. I would say Webster has the edge right now because he's shown glimpses of real talent, but you have to give these kids a chance to develop. That's what I never understood about drafting a high school player. Most teams don't have the patience to wait. It's like they put all their money in a long term investment and then get upset when it doesn't pay off in a couple years.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

In a new york minute *HELL YES* We would be fools not to. Green has vary good upside and would come cheep. Put him back up to Roy.:yay:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Someone will give him a chance. He'll be on an NBA roster next year.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Green is like a dumb Outlaw. He has no future in the league.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

BengalDuck said:


> Green is like a dumb Outlaw. He has no future in the league.


You have no idea how funny and ironic this statement really is.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh I do. And FWIW I like Outlaw and think he has a bright (pun intended) future with this team.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

What are the circumstances of his being cut? It would seem he has trade value, and they would wait till the post-season to bundle him with others into a trade. Was this a moment of the owner's impatience, as with Telfair?


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

they cut him to make room for the signing of mike harris, with carl landry going down they needed to add a big guy. i say we waive wafer and give him a chance. i remember him shooting the three really well last year and people were sayin we shoulda took him over webster. maybe our "culture" can get his head straight.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i remember watching mike penberthy during pre-game warmups against the blazers a quite a few years ago ha. he didn't miss a shot either ha. where is he now ha? and did i really compare mike penberthy with gerald green ha?

gerald green is basically jr smith all over again ha. great talent, tons of upside and athleticism, both straight from hs, and can catch fire really fast ha. im very shocked that he was dropped out of all the guards on that rockets team ha. 

he'll make an nba roster easily next year ha. watch phoenix make a big run for him this summer - tons of playing time, doesn't have to play defense, shoot threes all day, and best of all, he knows that playing in that suns system he can prove doubters wrong about him ha.

back dat *** up ha!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You missed a ha,


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> i remember watching mike penberthy during pre-game warmups against the blazers a quite a few years ago ha. he didn't miss a shot either ha. where is he now ha? and did i really compare mike penberthy with gerald green ha?
> 
> gerald green is basically jr smith all over again ha. great talent, tons of upside and athleticism, both straight from hs, and can catch fire really fast ha. im very shocked that he was dropped out of all the guards on that rockets team ha.
> 
> ...


Subliminal man?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/96HGDepfA8c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/96HGDepfA8c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I think he's trying to get us to bring Ha back. :biggrin:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Who would he replace? You can't cut "I'm Rudy's Friend" Sergio. You can't cut "I'm Greg's Friend" McBob. You can't cut "I'm Nate's Friend" Jarrett. You can't cut "I'm Jason's Friend" Kevin. This is one big family.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yes bring back ha

actually


















Gerald Green looks like Juvenile who recorded a song titled "Ha"


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I think we buyout out D.Miles or cut him or w/e and sign Gerald Green. Just for the remainder of the season or shorter...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hector said:


> Who would he replace? You can't cut "I'm Rudy's Friend" Sergio. You can't cut "I'm Greg's Friend" McBob. You can't cut "I'm Nate's Friend" Jarrett. You can't cut "I'm Jason's Friend" Kevin. This is one big family.



That is funny cuz we do have a lot of "buddies" on our team lol

The good thing about that is I bet we are still trying to land Conley!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kevin?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think Green is worth cutting an end of bench player to bring in...the question is who? Wafer seems to be the most logical choice, McRoberts would be another, a Miles buyout could occur but would be a costly manuever to just sign and take a look at a guy, LaFrentz could be another perhaps...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't. There is a reason he has been traded and cut now a few times. He doesn't have what it takes to make it in this league. What he truly needs, is to go to the NBDL for a year or two, and he will either figure it out or he won't.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

hasoos said:


> I don't. There is a reason he has been traded and cut now a few times. He doesn't have what it takes to make it in this league. What he truly needs, is to go to the NBDL for a year or two, and he will either figure it out or he won't.


You got a point, all he can do is dunk. If he worked on his shot and became a good player I could see him starting SF for some teams but I see him most being a 6th Man, exactly like T-Law if he would work on his shot.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

With work I see him turnin' into at best a Outlaw type of 6th man. If he can learn to contribute without using tunnel vision and iso'ing every time he touches it, i think he could probably be more valuable that outlaw.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's See.... Boston Traded him to get Kevin Garnett...

He then requested a trade from Minnesota and they honored that

Houston Cut him as he was already a UFA this summer and on the run they are on they needed a Post not a SF. 


BTW I'm not saying he doesn't have issues, but I am saying that pointing to his transaction history as why we shouldn't take a go at him is a little presumptuous.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

He has shown as much or more than Outlaw did in his 1st 3 seasons....


----------

